# Making the news



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Got an email this morning from the local newspaper, they're going to be running a story and pic of my yard haunt. Also as I was walking home this morning from going out to breakfast, my neighbor informed me she called Fox 45 Baltimore and they're also interested in coming out and running a small segment on the news. Will be posting pics later this evening, as Fox 45 asked that I snap a few shots and email them with it. What a bonkers way to start the day!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool! Better buy lots of candy to give out this year with all this free advertising...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats! I love it when the news covers local haunts. And your neighbors must love your place to have called on you. You must be so proud!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Coolio!


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

When I spoke with the local newspaper, they asked why I do it. I basically said, I've been in love with scaring people sine I was a child. That and the fact that people actually take their children to the mall to trick or treat these days, I find it kind of appauling and reprehensible. I do it to keep the spirit of Halloween alive, and where it belongs. In our neighborhoods, our towns, and streets. It builds relationships with your neighbors and builds the roots of a community. I know we live in semi-questionable times. But what's so fun about walking under the droned out fluorescent lights of the mall? What happened to the smell of a crisp autumn night, leaves crunching beneath your feet, laughing, enjoying yourself? To quote one of my favorite lines from a movie ever "It's halloween, everyone's entitled to one good scare". I'm happy and thankful for the coverage. Time to hit the store, I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat (of candy).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Congratulations! That is fantastic that your haunt is going to be featured!!! Strike another blow for Home Haunters everywhere! Your sentiments about Halloween are the exact same as mine. I think for all of us home haunters it is how we remember Halloween night as kids and the fun and magic of it and that is why we all decorate and make props, and buy candy. Going from house to house in my plastic mask and costume, a little scared, a little excited and not sure of what was going to happen and the joy of getting all that candy for just saying, 'trick or treat'. It was definitely the best night of the year!


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

When the newspaper comes by I'm definitely going to give a shout out to the forum, whether it makes the final story or not remains to be seen. But this place is the backbone to everything we do. The support structure and central nervous system combined. Couldn't do it without all you faceless names. You all inspire me! Everyone of you, wether I know you or not. This is the place that nightmares are made of..in the best of ways! Thanks for inspiring me everyday.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well that is the utmost in sucess, EU, we are all so proud of you!!! And to be featured in a city as creative as Baltimore, that is even all the more special!! Please share a link to the story, when it airs, we would love to see it!!


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

EU, (or should I call you "Lawrence"?) that's great "news" (pun intended). Have fun with it!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You can't tell everyone your yard will be featured and then not show us why. Please post some pictures so we can see.... and then the article when it comes out.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Eternal unrest, congrats to you. You have got it right! It was very well said what you said about keeping Halloween in the neighborhoods and the smell of the air and all. Halloween is a night of magic, and being out and a part of it is what makes it so.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats, is that the Sun that will have the story?


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Not the sun Spooky, the local paper, The highlandtown Guide. If I was in the Sun, I'd probably crap my pants. As it is I bought a 17 gallon tub at big lots yesterday and started filling it with candy.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good for you Eternal! Hope you get tons of tots with that local paper article!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats. Love the pics. U have a nice set up.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Your haunt looks very deserving of the attention!


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.baltimoreguide.com/ There's the link to the story which ran in yesterday's edition. Should be right on the front page. The weather today is terrible, took a skull clean off the wall and took the witch for a tko, in the process of repairs as I type this.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Just lost the entire 12 foot danzig skull to the wind....will attempt repairs tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice write up - congrats!

Now you have to post a picture of yourself walking your dog in your devil child costume


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations EU!!! nice write up


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Will try to see if i can get my hands on that picture for you guys...


----------

